# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Thăm 'kinh đô' mứt của Việt Nam - Ẩm thực Đà Lạt

## hangnt

*Không chỉ quyến rũ với vẻ đẹp của thành phố hoa, Đà Lạt còn mê hoặc du khách với thế giới đầy màu sắc của các loại mứt được làm từ đặc sản địa phương.*


Nếu ở các nơi khác, mứt được xem như món đưa chuyện vào dịp Tết thì đến Đà Lạt vào bất kỳ thời gian nào trong năm, bạn sẽ thấy mứt được bày bán tại hàng trăm cửa hàng lớn nhỏ khác nhau.

Có được điều này một phần do sự phát triển của các phố lò mứt trên đường Phù Đổng Thiên Vương, Mai Anh Đào, khu Trại Hầm, Chùa Tàu…, một phần do nhu cầu mua sắm của du khách.

Trong hàng trăm điểm bán mứt ở thành phố sương mù, chợ Đà Lạt có thể được coi là trung tâm với hơn 150 gian hàng ở tầng 1, tạo nên một thế giới mứt với đủ trạng thái sấy khô, sấy dẻo, giòn, chua, cay... Ngoài việc phong phú về chủng loại, mứt của Đà Lạt cũng được đánh giá cao về độ ngon, rẻ, độc đáo, bởi hầu hết được chế biến từ các loại củ, quả thậm chí là các loại hoa của địa phương này.

Cùng điểm qua một số loại mứt được du khách ưu chuộng khi đến Đà Lạt:

*Mứt hoa hồng*



 Nhiều người lầm tưởng mứt hoa hồng được làm từ cánh hoa hồng...



Song thực ra nó được làm từ quả hồng hoa, thường được biết đến trong dân gian với tên trái chua.
Chỉ có tên trong danh sách các loại mứt Đà Lạt những năm gần đây, nhưng với cái tên gợi đến loại hoa biểu tượng của tình yêu, cùng tạo hình, màu sắc lạ, mứt hoa hồng luôn được xếp vào top những đặc sản nên mua về làm quà.

Gọi là mứt hoa hồng nhưng loại mứt này không được làm từ hoa hồng mà làm từ quả hồng hoa (Hicus). Loại trái này còn có một cái tên rất kiêu là hoa vô thường, song dân gian thường gọi là quả tai chua. Đặc trưng nổi bật của mứt hoa hồng là có vị giòn, chua và hơi ngai ngái ở cổ họng khi thưởng thức.

Tại Sài Gòn, bạn có thể thưởng thức các loại nước làm từ mứt hoa hồng với cái tên hoa vô thường ở các quán cà phê như Thềm Xưa, Du Miên…

*Mứt dâu*



 Không chỉ tạo cảm giác thích thú khi hái và thuởng thức trái tại vườn...





Những biến thể của các loại mứt làm từ loại trái cây này cũng khiến du khách mê mẩn.



Mứt dâu tằm với màu đen và vị chua thanh đặc trưng.
Có thể kể hàng loạt mứt làm từ loại trái cây đính kèm thương hiệu Đà Lạt này như mứt dâu tây (nước), dâu tây sấy, mứt dâu tây (khô), dâu tây sữa… mỗi loại mứt có hình dáng khác nhau, cách thưởng thức cũng khác nhau.

Mứt dâu tây loại nước nếu kết hợp với đá lạnh sẽ tạo nên một món nước thanh mát, giải nhiệt, còn nếu dùng với bánh mì, bạn sẽ có bữa sáng ngon lành. Dâu tây sấy có hình dáng và màu sắc không thay đổi nhiều với hình dáng ban đầu, song độ ngọt của món ăn lại là một thử thách. Mứt dâu tây bột hay dâu tây sữa có vẻ ngoài khá giống nhau với màu đỏ cùng lớp đường áo bên ngoài, nhưng mứt dâu tây sữa mềm, dễ ăn và ít ngọt hơn.

*Mứt khoai lang*




Với màu vàng cùng độ thơm, ngọt, dẻo đặc trưng, khoai lang Đà Lạt vốn đã ghi điểm với thực khách. Vì thế không lạ  khi được rim thành mứt, độ “hâm mộ” của nó càng cao.

Cũng như các loại mứt từ dâu tây, loại củ này cũng được biến tấu với nhiều trạng thái, cách tẩm ướp khác nhau, tạo thành hàng loạt loại mứt khác nhau như khoai lang sấy, khoai lang dẻo, khoai lang sâm, khoai lang tẩm, khoai lang ngào (ớt)… Sự lựa chọn của du khách tuỳ thuộc vào khẩu vị.

Những người thích cái giòn thường chọn cho mình những lát khoai lang sấy vàng ươm, giòn ruộm; những ai thích chút cay nhẹ lẫn trong vị ngọt sẽ ưu ái khoai lang tẩm hay ngào; riêng những người thích vừa ngọt, vừa dẻo, vừa dai để ngậm ngậm, nhai nhai thường thích thú với khoai lang sâm.

*Mứt hồng*


Mứt hồng là dòng cao cấp nhất trong menu mứt Đà Lạt. Nguyên nhân cơ bản là cách chế biến công phu và cầu kỳ. Đầu tiên là phải tuyển chọn những trái hồng chín đỏ, thơm lừng, gọt sạch lớp vỏ ngoài rồi đưa vào lò sấy nhiệt độ cao trong thời gian nhất định. Theo kinh nghiệm của người dân địa phương, mứt được làm từ loại hồng trứng (trái nhỏ, nhìn tựa như quả trứng gà) là ngon nhất song với nhiều lý do như giá thành, lợi nhuận… hầu hết các loại mứt hồng được bày bán được làm từ hồng ghép (quả to, ăn khá chát).

Về hình dáng, mứt hồng có hai loại là mứt lát và nguyên quả, song về mùi và vị khá giống nhan, đều có vị ngọt như đường, thơm dịu, dai dai và đều giữ nguyên hương sắc của loại trái cây này.

Ngoài các loại mứt trên, Đà Lạt còn giới thiệu khoảng 30 loại mứt khác với màu sắc và mùi vị khác như mứt đậu ngự ngọt mềm, mứt oliu ngọt thanh, mứt đào dai dòn, mứt kiwi chua ngọt, mứt cà chua đỏ tươi, mứt trần bì thanh thanh...



 Mứt cà chua bi



 Mứt đậu trắng mềm thơm quyến rũ.



Mứt trần bì cay cay thanh thanh tốt cho những ai bị viêm họng.



 Mứt kiwi mê hoặc du khách với vị chua ngọt cùng hương thơm hấp dẫn.



> + Bạn có thể chọn mua mứt ở chợ Đà Lạt hay các cửa hàng chuyên bán mứt (có thể ăn thử miễn phí) với mức giá tương đương nhau.
> 
> + Các phố lò mứt trên đường Phù Đổng Thiên Vương, Mai Anh Đào, Nguyên Tử Lực… đều có dịch vụ cho du khách đến tham quan, tìm hiểu, mua sắm, song thường dành cho khách tour. Nếu đi nhóm lẻ, bạn có thể đến những cơ sở chế biến mứt ở khu Trại Hầm (trên đường Hùng Vương), khu chùa Tàu (trên đèo Mimoza)…
> 
> + Giá các loại mứt dao động từ 60.000 - 150.000 đồng. Thông thường, người bán thường bỏ vào hộp (khoảng 100 - 200gr) và bán với mứt giá từ 20.000 - 35.000 đồng.
> 
> + Ngoài mứt, danh sách các loại nước cốt trái cây như nước ép mác mác, nước cốt dâu tây, dâu tằm…cũng hấp dẫn không kém để bạn lựa chọn.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nhìn mà mê quá
Vừa rồi bị hoảng vì vụ mứt TQ ko biết ĐL thế nào

----------


## songthan

Nhìn ngon thế
Ai đi ĐL mua dùm mỗi loại 1 kg đi  :cuoi1:

----------

